# Diawa trolling line wtu



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

I will be running diawa accudepthplus,a few people tell me to run steel any suggestions and where at Port clinton to pick steel up if that's what I run.trolling planner boards dipsy


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Unless you plan on heading east (like Ashtabula and beyond), I wouldn't recommend running wire. I'd be running mono for the boards (inline) and braid for the dipsy.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks ,will eventually head east


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I buy my wire on line at Alltackle. I but single strand stainless wire in 300' spools. Many run 12 lbs test. I run 20. For dipsy's I still use braid. But if your going further east or to Lake Ontario, guys run stranded wire for dipsy's.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Very appreciative thanks will look it up


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Buy spare spools for your accudepths and change to suit you needs. I used 47's and had spools for mono, leadcore and wire. simple and quick spool change.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can use braid or mono with boards and use inline weights to get your bait down. inline weights at rednekoutfitters.com has weights and a dive chart. a 3 oz weight out 100' will get you down to 42'. when you use wire you just use the length your going to let out, usually 300' then you let out all the wire and attach the backing to your board. you cant use 300' of wire and only use 250' of wire out. with inline weights you choose how much line to use. 
sherman


----------

